
Show HN: Drop a Coin - meet like minded people around your location - bits_stib
http://www.dropacoin.im/
======
wingerlang
How does the coin relate to anything? I only kind of get it from the
conversation in the last screenshot but not really. The last screenshot also
contains some 'pickup attempt' so it makes the app look like a dating app, but
I am not sure if it is.

~~~
bits_stib
coins are geo tagged, and if you pick someone's coin from somewhere there is
communication link created between you two, and vice versa. idea of the app is
to be generic not just dating, but yes dating is one of the use case. user can
drop a coin and pick a coin, and the places they usually goes to is attached
with their interest, eg: cafe, pubs, gallery, museum, church or some event. so
more likely you gets to connect with like minded people.

------
bits_stib
Any growth hacker / marketing genius... wanna team up on this project ?
Feedbacks are welcome!

